# Modem Mitrastar HARD Reset



## pttk (Ago 7, 2022)

Estimados, alguien sabe como hacer un hard reset a un modem mitrastar dsl-2401hna-t1cc de Movistar?, los entregan bloqueados. Es imposible ingresar por la 192.168.1.1 y la clave que trae en la parte posterior.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2022)

Ya probaste mantener presionado el reset 12 segundos e ingresar con la clave de la etiqueta ?


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2022)

.


Habrás respetado mayúsculas y minúsculas ????



.


----------



## pttk (Ago 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya probaste mantener presionado el reset 12 segundos e ingresar con la clave de la etiqueta ?


Si, varias veces
Gracias


J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Habrás respetado mayúsculas y minúsculas ????
> ...


Si, incluso tengo 2 modem iguales, con claves distintas. Intente con ambos y nada, me contacte con Movistar y me confirmaron que lo entregan bloqueados, para no se puedan administrar.


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 7, 2022)

Prueba entrar en 192.168.1.1/admin.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2022)

Todos los HDRMP de los ISP ahora entregan todos los moden/routers bloqueados o con clave para que no puedas administrarlos.
Para el 99% de la gente está OK, pero para los que sabemos de redes es una c4g4d4 por que la configuración de la red queda en manos de unos incopetentes que vienen a instalar el servicio, y si no estamos, hacen cualquier estupidez...tal como configurar el DHCP desde la dirección .2 en lugar de la .64 como es clásico y no dejan direcciones IP para administrar como fijas en instalaciones ligeramente mas complejas. Y lo digo por mi cambio de ISP hace una semana: tuve que pedirle el celular al técnico, con sus claves "secretas", para poder configurar mi red...y el chabón estaba


----------



## pttk (Ago 7, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Prueba entrar en 192.168.1.1/admin.html


404 Not Found​File not found.

Gracias


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todos los HDRMP de los ISP ahora entregan todos los moden/routers bloqueados o con clave para que no puedas administrarlos.
> Para el 99% de la gente está OK, pero para los que sabemos de redes es una c4g4d4 por que la configuración de la red queda en manos de unos incopetentes que vienen a instalar el servicio, y si no estamos, hacen cualquier estupidez...tal como configurar el DHCP desde la dirección .2 en lugar de la .64 como es clásico y no dejan direcciones IP para administrar como fijas en instalaciones ligeramente mas complejas. Y lo digo por mi cambio de ISP hace una semana: tuve que pedirle el celular al técnico, con sus claves "secretas", para poder configurar mi red...y el chabón estaba


No he logrado contactar ningun tecnico que me ayude.

No habra algun puente que hacer por hardware?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 7, 2022)

Si con ".htmL" no funciona, prueba sin esa "L" final, la I.P. esta bien.

Sino ingresa directamente SIN el "admin.html".

A ver si te sirve... ¿Cómo cambiar la clave WiFi y el nombre de red del router Mitrastar DSL-2401HNA-T1CC?


----------



## unmonje (Ago 7, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Si, varias veces
> Gracias
> 
> Si, incluso tengo 2 modem iguales, con claves distintas. Intente con ambos y nada, me contacte con Movistar y me confirmaron que lo entregan bloqueados, para no se puedan administrar.


Lo que usted dice es absolutamente cierto, los entregan para que el usuario no los administre, actitud que comparto con la empresa por diferentes motivos, una de ellas es que el equipo se entrega en "comodato", es decir que es de la empresa siempre y eso evita el manipuleo por personal no idoneo. (Hacen cada macana, tanto empleados como usuarios)

Entonces le sugiero que proceda de la siguiente manera, tal como hago yo.
1-Digale a la operadora de la empresa que le apague el WIFI
2- Dígale a la empresa que lo ponga en modo BRIDGE , es decir que pase internet  a traves del MODEM a un puerto Ethernet
3- Compre usted su propio router que a usted le MOLE y conéctelo detras.
4 Fin del problema.   🤣 Ahora haga como quiera


----------



## pttk (Ago 7, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si con ".htmL" no funciona, prueba sin esa "L" final, la I.P. esta bien.
> 
> Sino ingresa directamente SIN el "admin.html".
> 
> A ver si te sirve... ¿Cómo cambiar la clave WiFi y el nombre de red del router Mitrastar DSL-2401HNA-T1CC?


Gracias, pero nada. Ya lo habia intentado


----------



## Sinteresado (Ago 8, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Estimados, alguien sabe como hacer un hard reset a un modem mitrastar dsl-2401hna-t1cc de Movistar?, los entregan bloqueados. Es imposible ingresar por la 192.168.1.1 y la clave que trae en la parte posterior.
> 
> Gracias


Pero al entrar po 192.168.1.1 le muestra algun formulario de login?
En CMD, al ingresar el comando ipconfg /all le muestra esa IP en puerta de enlace predeterminada?
A veces, combinaciones de user y admin en el campo Usuario y Contraseña logran el ingreso
Recuerdo haber leido por ahi esta direccion:
192.168.1.1/sysmain.html para la adminisracion avanzada en otro router.
Esta combinacion es para otro mitrastar
*Nombre de Usuario:* Support | *Contraseña:* T2l2f4n3c1Hg5MT | *IP acceso:* 192.168.1.1:8000


----------



## capitanp (Ago 8, 2022)

Que raro ya que movistar tiene su propio firmware que trae opciones basicas clave wifi x2, un fordwarding muy basico y el modo bridge

en que red se encuentra usted al conectarse al modem?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todos los HDRMP de los ISP ahora entregan todos los moden/routers bloqueados o con clave para que no puedas administrarlos.
> Para el 99% de la gente está OK, pero para los que sabemos de redes es una c4g4d4 por que la configuración de la red queda en manos de unos incopetentes que vienen a instalar el servicio, y si no estamos, hacen cualquier estupidez...tal como configurar el DHCP desde la dirección .2 en lugar de la .64 como es clásico y no dejan direcciones IP para administrar como fijas en instalaciones ligeramente mas complejas. Y lo digo por mi cambio de ISP hace una semana: tuve que pedirle el celular al técnico, con sus claves "secretas", para poder configurar mi red...y el chabón estaba


En mi caso lo solucione exigiendo que me dejaran el dispositivo en modo bridge con el Wifi deshabilitado y que me pasaran los datos del PPPoE(user y pass) como sugiere unmonje .

De esa forma manejo yo la red a mi antojo en cuanto a la mayoría de las cosas con mi propio router.

Hay que ver si están dispuestos a darlos. A nivel empresa y previo acuerdo con el ISP, cuando me encuentro con ese tipo de dramas,  le hago comprar un modem a esta ultima y lo configuro a mi antojo.

En este caso hay que ver si se puede implementar el acceso al dispositivo mediante, por ejemplo TFTP y cargarle un nuevo FW "limpio".

El tema es complejo porque si la empresa proveedora no te permite el acceso, poco se puede hacer.

En este caso en particular, faltan datos de lo que se hizo, de que segmento de red privada esta trabajando el modem/router(no todos trabajan con acceso a un servidor Web HTML en 192.168.1.1 y en el puerto 80), etc.  

Saludos.


----------



## pttk (Ago 8, 2022)

No hay  caso, esta bloqueado, no lo puedo administrar y Movistar no quiere desbloquear.

Todo funciona, tengo conectado un Linksys tras el Mitrastar, pero quiero hacer varios cambios en el Mitrastar, como por ejemplo control parental.

Al ingresar a 192.168.1.1 sale el tipico GUI de user y password, pero no permite ninguna clave ni usuario

Gracias


Sinteresado dijo:


> Pero al entrar po 192.168.1.1 le muestra algun formulario de login?
> En CMD, al ingresar el comando ipconfg /all le muestra esa IP en puerta de enlace predeterminada?
> A veces, combinaciones de user y admin en el campo Usuario y Contraseña logran el ingreso
> Recuerdo haber leido por ahi esta direccion:
> ...


Esta combinacion de user y clave funciona en otros modelos de Mitrastar


unmonje dijo:


> Lo que usted dice es absolutamente cierto, los entregan para que el usuario no los administre, actitud que comparto con la empresa por diferentes motivos, una de ellas es que el equipo se entrega en "comodato", es decir que es de la empresa siempre y eso evita el manipuleo por personal no idoneo. (Hacen cada macana, tanto empleados como usuarios)
> 
> Entonces le sugiero que proceda de la siguiente manera, tal como hago yo.
> 1-Digale a la operadora de la empresa que le apague el WIFI
> ...


El "Digale" no funciona, nadie toma en cuenta nada, cada tecnico que viene a casa no tiene idea de nada.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 8, 2022)

Le sugiero consulte la Ley y Reglamentos de Telecomunicaciones de su país a fin de determinar si esa dictadura está"permitida" y, en consecuencia, poder actuar contra el proveedor de servicios.


----------



## tiovik (Ago 8, 2022)

La mejor solución es pasarlo a "modo bridge" y elegir uno mismo que router y que access point equipar en la instalación. Si el ISP se pone denso con este tema (el modo bridge les corta la posibilidad de brindar acceso wifi público usando tu electricidad  ) informales que tenes un equipo DVR y no podes ver las cámaras de seguridad de tu domicilio/comercio/whatever. O que por trabajo necesitas levantar una VPN a los servidores de tu trabajo y eso requiere poder "ver" tu IP publica. En ambos casos comentale a quien te atienda que si no resolves ese problema no te sirve el servicio y lo vas a dar de baja. Veran que rapido te reconfiguran el equipo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> En mi caso lo solucione exigiendo que me dejaran el dispositivo en modo bridge con el Wifi deshabilitado y que me pasaran los datos del PPPoE(user y pass) como sugiere@ unmonje .


Yo hice lo mismo cuando tenía a Telefónica, pero luego cambié a otros que sí traían fibra óptica (los HDP de Movistar aún no traen la fibra por donde vivo... a cinco cuadras del centro..) y a esos les decís "modo bridge" y te miran como si fueras un marciano...


----------



## pttk (Ago 8, 2022)

Gracias, pero no quiero burocracia, cada llamado, cada contacto es AGOTADOR.

VOY a intentar abrirlo y ver en la placa si identifico algo para un hard reset.

 Es tal es desorden que tienen que me han traído 3 módem, todos bloqueados. Pido que se los lleven, nadie viene. Por ende tengo bastante material para pruebas.


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2022)

.


Siempre digo que *Google* tiene respuestas para todo y es solo cuestión de tener perseverancia y leer uno a uno todos los accesos que nos da ante una búsqueda.

Cómo buscar?, hay que indicar Marca, modelo y no tan necesario prestador del servicio. Aparecerán muchos accesos a:
- Páginas Web
- Grupos
- Foros específicos ADSL ó DSL
- etc

Llegado este punto hay que tener la perseverancia y paciencia de leer todo lo que aparece. 

Es fundamental *leer todo* aunque no sea del país en el que vive quien busca, ya que suelen aparecer 2 ó más conjuntos de "user" y "pass" que además podemos probar de combinar nosotros hasta obtener el resultado.





Un ejemplo de búsqueda en *Google*, otro en *San Google* (haz click)


En alguno de los link's ofrecidos encontre esto:

​

@pttk tomate un tiempo y prueba, sino te funciona trata de buscar mas pero lo ultimo que yo haría es abrir porque no tienen nada de información dentro de la caja.




Salu2.-



.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 8, 2022)

para mi no esta parado en la NAT del modem

Modo  bridge: movistar tiene acceso PPPoE asi que no solo es ponerlo sino que también Tenes que discar con tu router nuevo


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 8, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Gracias, pero no quiero burocracia, cada llamado, cada contacto es AGOTADOR.
> 
> VOY a intentar abrirlo y ver en la placa si identifico algo para un hard reset.
> 
> Es tal es desorden que tienen que me han traído 3 módem, todos bloqueados. Pido que se los lleven, nadie viene. Por ende tengo bastante material para pruebas.


Dificulto que tengas algo para tal fin, el reset lo saben tener a mano/visible y para hacer lo que pides o creas usuarios con distintos privilegios si el FW lo permite o directamente cargas un FW que este adaptado a tus necesidades.

Eso se justifica si sos una empresa con cientos de usuarios y a todos les colocas el mismo modelo de modem/router .

Lo que posiblemente te encuentres es con alguna ficha o la disposición de pines para cargar al micro un "FW de fabrica" que generalmente es un puerto serie con RX, TX, alimentación y gnd.

Intenta, el tiempo es tuyo.

Saludos.


capitanp dijo:


> para mi no esta parado en la NAT del modem
> 
> Modo  bridge: movistar tiene acceso PPPoE asi que no solo es ponerlo sino que también Tenes que discar con tu router nuevo
> 
> ...


Algunas empresas tiene "casadas" las MAC del dispositivo colocado por la empresa con el usuario y no te dejan acceder con un dispositivo distinto a menos que uno dialogue con la parte técnica del asunto y te la liberen para hacer la nueva conexión(o copies la MAC del dispositivo de la empresa y se la "cambies" al tuyo...emulación de MAC).

Hace unos días liberaron una nueva versión de FW(7.4.1) para esos dispositivos, no se si la probaste a ver como anda.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 8, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> No hay  caso, esta bloqueado, no lo puedo administrar y Movistar no quiere desbloquear.
> 
> Todo funciona, tengo conectado un Linksys tras el Mitrastar, pero quiero hacer varios cambios en el Mitrastar, como por ejemplo control parental.
> 
> ...


El control parental lo puede hacer con su propio router, una vez que MOVISTAR le pasa señal, pero a partir de ahi ya no debe usar el 192.168. 1.1 sino por ejemplo el 192.168.2.1 , pero me parece que usted no tiene la experiencia necesaria. +
A mi, aprender todo este lío al respecto, me llevo meses de equivocarme, hasta aprender la manera correcta y su lógica intrínseca.     🥴 🤣

El TL-WR842ND o semejante, aunque medio viejito ya le puede servir.
Otro con las mismas prestaciones o mejores, le va a servir hasta 16 usuarios.
Para arriba  de esto, el cielo es el limite claro.

* *Este también le sirve, aunque es mas caro* TP*-*Link* Archer C9, hasta puede separar ancho de banda para cada usuario en particular. Puede si quiere  restringir sitios a su antojo., incluso dentro de horarios y dias de semana.
Hay que trabajar manos a la obra o pagarlo, la magia no existe.


pttk dijo:


> No hay  caso, esta bloqueado, no lo puedo administrar y Movistar no quiere desbloquear.
> 
> Todo funciona, tengo conectado un Linksys tras el Mitrastar, pero quiero hacer varios cambios en el Mitrastar, como por ejemplo control parental.
> 
> ...


Señor , cuando escribo digale.... Me refiero a que : usted llama por teléfono al servicio técnico pide con la operadora y a ella o el, le dice que necesita que le  apague remotamente  el WIFI porque usted no lo va a usar, es decir, lo tiene que ahcer la operadora que SI tiene su clave.

Luego tiene 2 opciones :
1- Conecta su router detrás del modem de MOVISTAR  y lo configura a su antojo. El router suyo va a tener su propio WIFI y Ethernet
2- Si no le funciona así , *dígale *que le pase internet a su router directamente , es decir en modo BRIDGE. A partir de ahi , usted está por su cuenta.
.


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2022)

.



@pttk hay muchas imagenes de Modem Mitrastar por ejemplo como en esta búsqueda de *San Google* (haz click)

Estas son algunas, la leyenda "Modelo *a2*" es solo para separar algunos que identifique:

Modelo *a1*
 -:- 

Modelo *a2*
​

Modelo *a3*
​


Modelo *a4*
​
Modelo *a5*
​

Como verás en la web hay bastante información, lamentablemente nosotros no podemos ayudarte mas por que quien tiene el susodicho Modem Mitrastar delante de sus ojitos eres tu.



También te dejo varios link's de *TuCaño* (no hacer click en este) con videos que dan opciones para lograr desbloquearlos, no se cual es el país de origen de cada video pero alguno es de Colombia.

Tomate tu tiempo para mirarlos tranquilamente y llegado el caso anotate los distintos procedimientos que usan cada uno de ellos.

Es algo muy común que Telefónica/Movistar en sudamérica usen el mismo modem con la misma programación en todos los países, eso es normal dado que la empresa realiza una sola compra global para todos los países y lograr un número alto que les permita conseguir un gran descuento del precio unitario del aparato con la salvedad que deberán entregarse determinadas cantidades en cada país.


Aquí los videos:​
*TuCaño-1* (hacer click) 1min 27"


*TuCaño-2* (hacer click) 4min 56"


*TuCaño-3* (hacer click) 6min 25"


*TuCaño-4* (hacer click) 12min 50"​​*TuCaño-5* (hacer click) 19min 27"​​*TuCaño-6* (hacer click) 11min 31"​


Tenes para entretenerte un rato y solucionar tu problema.



Lo único que te voy a pedir si con esta información logras solucionar tu problema es que tengas la grandeza de persona para indicar la *dirección IP* que has usado, el *usuario* y la *password* que te den resultado. Es solo para que exista al menos un lugar en este *Foros de Electrónica* (que es gratuito) donde este bien la información.




Salu2.-​


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 8, 2022)

Gran trabajo te has mandado aportando toda esa ayuda.

Ojalá con eso se resuelva y coloque la info aquí


----------



## tiovik (Ago 8, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> para mi no esta parado en la NAT del modem
> 
> Modo  bridge: movistar tiene acceso PPPoE asi que no solo es ponerlo sino que también Tenes que discar con tu router nuevo
> 
> ...


Una cosa interesante del servicio Vomistar Fibra (al menos en su versión de uso profesional, comercial, industrial) es que la velocidad contratada es levemente inferior a la real para compensar el uso del PPPoE y así evitar las quejas de los clientes corporativos.


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Gran trabajo te has mandado aportando toda esa ayuda.
> 
> Ojalá con eso se resuelva y coloque la info aquí



@el_patriarca lleva muchísimo mas trabajo y tiempo armar el post que encontrar, leer y mirar toda la información necesaria.

Es lo que suelo criticar constantemente  a los newbie's que ingresan al Foro para preguntar algo y esperan que les demos la comida en la boca como cuál bebés !!!! por que no les gusta leer.

Por otra parte al forista solo le puedo cuestionar que no haya colocado más fotos del Modem que exactamente tiene el delante de sus narices, lo cual facilita muchísimo las búsquedas de información. Esto es parte de lo que suele criticarse cuando alguien pregunta algo en general en el Foro.


Salu2.-​


----------



## capitanp (Ago 8, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hace unos días liberaron una nueva versión de FW(7.4.1) para esos dispositivos, no se si la probaste a ver como anda.



Mikrotik, justo tenia instalada la 7.4rc que la estaba probando ahora instalo la 7.4.1 estable a ver que onda

Estaba teniendo problemas con las VPN, no se logueaban los usuarios


----------



## pttk (Ago 8, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> @el_patriarca lleva muchísimo mas trabajo y tiempo armar el post que encontrar, leer y mirar toda la información necesaria.
> 
> Es lo que suelo criticar constantemente  a los newbie's que ingresan al Foro para preguntar algo y esperan que les demos la comida en la boca como cuál bebés !!!! por que no les gusta leer.
> 
> ...


"frente a mis narices" tengo un Mitrastar DSL-2401HNA-T1CC , me vi todos los videos, probe todas las combinaciones...........lamentablemente NADA. Me puedo haber equivocado en algunas de las combinaciones, es muy molesto que solo soporte 3 intentos y luego esperar, se pierde la continuidad en la prueba

Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Ago 8, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> "frente a mis narices" tengo un Mitrastar DSL-2401HNA-T1CC , me vi todos los videos, probe todas las combinaciones...........lamentablemente NADA. Me puedo haber equivocado en algunas de las combinaciones, es muy molesto que solo soporte 3 intentos y luego esperar, se pierde la continuidad en la prueba
> 
> Gracias


Pero en ningún momento intento poner un router detras como hago yo, para hacer  y administrar su propia red...en fin me cansé de escribir  sin sentido.


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 8, 2022)

Una amiga mía me dijo que había tenido que poner un router neutro. Le funcionó de maravilla


----------



## tiovik (Ago 8, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> Mikrotik, justo tenia instalada la 7.4rc que la estaba probando ahora instalo la 7.4.1 estable a ver que onda
> 
> Estaba teniendo problemas con las VPN, no se logueaban los usuarios


Migraste de 6.xx o configuraste de cero sobre la 7.4?...Tengo una instalación bastante compleja basada en 6.xx y simplemente me da panico la migracion...


----------



## capitanp (Ago 8, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Migraste de 6.xx o configuraste de cero sobre la 7.4?...Tengo una instalación bastante compleja basada en 6.xx y simplemente me da panico la migracion...



tengo bastantes equipos para jugar la mayoria RB3011 pero si actualice de la 6.xx a la 7.xx y ningun problema con la config anterior


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2022)

.



@pttk hay muchos más vídeos, yo no los vi completos a esos que puse porque sino trabajo en mi taller no como, tienes que buscarlos tu y ponerle onda/paciencia si lo que deseas es resolver tu problema.

Si solo acepta 3 intentos y luego esperar deberías evaluar apagarlo al 3ro y volver a encenderlo y ver cual es la menor pérdida de tiempo. 

Incluso probar el "reset" que tiene del lado de las conexiones, siempre viendo con cual alternativa pierdes menos tiempo.


Y como *business are business*, yo seguiré con mi trabajo para ganar el dinerillo que me permite vivir. Demasiado tiempo perdi hoy intentando ayudarte.​


Salu2.-


----------



## pttk (Sep 7, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> para mi no esta parado en la NAT del modem
> 
> Modo  bridge: movistar tiene acceso PPPoE asi que no solo es ponerlo sino que también Tenes que discar con tu router nuevo
> 
> ...


Como es esto?, se puede ingresar por medio de algun software y visualizar la clave?


----------



## unmonje (Sep 7, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Como es esto?, se puede ingresar por medio de algun software y visualizar la clav


Ya le dijimos que NO se complique.
1- Deje que la empresa le de INTERNET en su MODEM como VOMITAR S.A.  quiere y que se metan la clave del MODEM-ROUTER donde les plazca. 🥴

2- Cuando le den INTERNET a usted en su casa, simplemente le enchufa atrás  en cualquier boca ETHERNET, OTRO  ROUTER con WIFI que compre usted por ahi y que lo pueda configurar a su antojo de usted.

3- A esa  RED de SU ROUTER, le pone como puerta de enlace :* 192.168.2.1* y con ella hace su porpia RED LOCAL con WIFI propio y LISTO

4- Cuando todo le funcione, dígale  a los chavales de VOMITAR, que le apaguen el *WIFI* del* MODEM de ellos* y fin del asunto.


----------



## pttk (Sep 8, 2022)

Gracias, pero el tema aqui NO es tecnico, MOVISTAR debe entregar las credenciales del modem-router, estoy pagando por un servicio que deberia poder administrar.
Lamentablemente toda la operación del operador es un desastre, entonces uno duda si ocultar las credenciales es una politica,  o simplemente es tal el desorden que no saben como estan configurados los equipos que entregan.


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 8, 2022)

¿Cual es la solución que te ofrece Movistar en estos casos? Tengo Telecentro y estaba con ganas de cambiar porque cada tanto tengo problemas de packet loss, con el router que tengo me habían dejado las credenciales de acceso el día que me lo vinieron a cambiar. Generalmente hago alguna configuración de reservar IP en el DHCP o un forwarding de puerto cuando monto algún servidor web o de juegos. ¿Como se haría eso si Movistar no te da la pass? ¿Le tenés que explicar todo al operador para que el te lo configure?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2022)

Agustinw dijo:


> ¿Le tenés que explicar todo al operador para que el te lo configure?


      
Lo mas sofisticado que puede hacer "el operador" es decirte por teléfono...*apague el modem y préndalo de nuevo a ver si ahora funciona*...
Una suerte de pensamiento mágico...

Lo mejor es decirle "*poneme el módem en modo bridge*" y vos ponés adentro el dispositivo que se te ocurra a cargo de la gestión de internet. El problema es que quieran hacerlo...


----------



## pttk (Sep 8, 2022)

Aca en CHILE, los "tecnicos" son demasiado basicos y primitivos, vienen "seteados", al consultar nunca tienen respuesta. Ni hablar de llamar al Call Center, o Twitter, Whatapps, ahi es peor

Pero bueno, es lo que hay, buscare solución por la entidad reguladora.

Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Sep 8, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Aca en CHILE, los "tecnicos" son demasiado basicos y primitivos, vienen "seteados", al consultar nunca tienen respuesta. Ni hablar de llamar al Call Center, o Twitter, Whatapps, ahi es peor
> 
> Pero bueno, es lo que hay, buscare solución por la entidad reguladora.
> 
> Gracias


Le encanta perder tiempo veo, pero es vuestra aventura, así que,  adelante !! .
El 99,999999% de los usuarios, no tienen ni idea de nada y lo mas probable que hayan llegado a la instancia que a usted le molesta, por la montaña de MACANAS que hicieron los usuarios en el pasado manipulando con los MODEM-ROUTER de las empresas.
Yo que usted antes leería la* letra chica* del contrato que firmo con la empresa.
Solían entregar el MODEM al cliente en *comodato, *entiendo que* NO es del usuario,* sin embargo, nadie me objeto poner un router desde dentro.
Si usted tiene *internet , en cualquier boca ethernet del modem* ya está recibiendo el servicio que pagó . Saludos


----------



## tiovik (Sep 9, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Ya le dijimos que NO se complique.
> 1- Deje que la empresa le de INTERNET en su MODEM como VOMITAR S.A.  quiere y que se metan la clave del MODEM-ROUTER donde les plazca. 🥴
> 
> 2- Cuando le den INTERNET a usted en su casa, simplemente le enchufa atrás  en cualquier boca ETHERNET, OTRO  ROUTER con WIFI que compre usted por ahi y que lo pueda configurar a su antojo de usted.
> ...


Para un usuario básico esta es la mejor solución. Sin embargo si buscas un uso algo avanzado (levantar una VPN o abrir puertos para una DVR por ejemplo) te vas a meter en un quilombo.
La solución mas simple es directamente que te pasen el equipo a modo bridge (en los mitrastar de VOMISTAR te tienen que pasar la clave del PPOE). Al pasar a "modo bridge" desaparece no solo el WiFi pedorro que te da el ISP, ademas se abren TODOS los puertos que pasan a estar controlados por el router que obligatoriamente va s a tener que colocar.

NOTA1: Hasta hace poco tiempo los monos de TeleChentro se resistían a poner el equipo en modo bridge. La clave es decirles que tenes una DVR y necesitas verla de afuera (de lo contrario el servicio NO TE SIRVE). Es mágico lo que ocurre después...

NOTA2: El módem de FO Mitrastar es mejor de lo que parece, solo traten con cariño el conector de FO. Si lo desconectan por algun motivo cubranlo con cinta de papel para que no entre mugre.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 9, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Para un usuario básico esta es la mejor solución. Sin embargo si buscas un uso algo avanzado (levantar una VPN o abrir puertos para una DVR por ejemplo) te vas a meter en un quilombo.
> La solución mas simple es directamente que te pasen el equipo a modo bridge (en los mitrastar de VOMISTAR te tienen que pasar la clave del PPOE). Al pasar a "modo bridge" desaparece no solo el WiFi pedorro que te da el ISP, ademas se abren TODOS los puertos que pasan a estar controlados por el router que obligatoriamente va s a tener que colocar.
> 
> NOTA1: Hasta hace poco tiempo los monos de TeleChentro se resistían a poner el equipo en modo bridge. La clave es decirles que tenes una DVR y necesitas verla de afuera (de lo contrario el servicio NO TE SIRVE). Es mágico lo que ocurre después...
> ...


Eso se lo sugerí mucho antes a quien consulta , pero parece que lo perfecto, no existe   🤣


----------



## pttk (Sep 20, 2022)

Estimados, acá la respuesta de Movistar:



Estimado Sergio Pottstock

Junto con saludar, me comunico con usted para informar respecto a reclamo ingresado. Comentamos que hemos Rechazado su reclamo, referente a la solución comentamos el siguiente detalle:

Podemos informar que Movistar comercializa a clientes persona solo internet con IP dinámica y sin Mapeo de puertos o desbloqueo de estos. El filtro de puertos Consiste en bloquear algunas puertas de entrada lógicas desde Internet al PC del cliente que normalmente los ocupan los hackers para transmitir virus, alterar la información en los computadores de los clientes, para evitar el acceso a los puertos que Movistar utiliza para la gestión y administración de los dispositivos que instala en el domicilio de sus clientes, ya que dicho acceso posibilitaría modificar las configuraciones y adulterar el servicio de Movistar. Esta medida se enmarca en las acciones para preservar la seguridad de la red y de los usuarios. Se encuentra publicado en página www.movistar.cl, en condiciones comerciales del Servicio, en Neutralidad de la red. Po lo indicado anteriormente no se entregan credenciales a los clientes para administrar el Modem de internet.


Sin otro particular, se despide.






*Gestion de reclamos regulatorios Movistar*
Gerencia de Experiencia Clientes
Av Providencia 111, Santiago, Chile
Teléfono 600 600 3000
www.movistar.cl


----------



## unmonje (Sep 20, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Estimados, acá la respuesta de Movistar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muerto el perro , se acabo la rabia-  🥴


----------



## pttk (Sep 20, 2022)

Ahora falta la respuesta de la entidad reguladora, Súper Intendencia de Comunicaciones.

Seguiré en la lucha


----------



## unmonje (Sep 20, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Ahora falta la respuesta de la entidad reguladora, Súper Intendencia de Comunicaciones.
> 
> Seguiré en la lucha


El argumento de  esa empresa parece mas que plausible y apostaría que las entidades a las que les debe explicaciones, lo tienen mas que claro.
La otra posibilidad es que  los abogados de VOMITAR , son por lo menos torpes.  

No le cuartan ninguna libertad al usuario en comunicarse, ya que  siempre puede éste , caminar a lo de su vecino por otros medios y decirle : -Vamos PEPE LUIS , que nos vemos el Domingo para festejar !!  

El servicio es  del tipo  * WYSIWYG    *y listo.


----------



## tiovik (Sep 20, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Estimados, acá la respuesta de Movistar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O sea que asumen que el cliente es un lelo incapaz de administrar por si mismo una conexión de internet. Una de dos, son unos cretinos tamaño cañón en cuyo caso lo mejor es cambiar de operador ya mismo (son monopólicos por allá también, me imagino). O simplemente quieren venderle el mismo servicio pero en su versión "Plus" que es lo mismo, cuesta 10 veces mas (cotiza en U$S) y viene con o sin IP publica fija.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 20, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> O sea que asumen que el cliente es un lelo incapaz de administrar por si mismo una conexión de internet. Una de dos, son unos cretinos tamaño cañón en cuyo caso lo mejor es cambiar de operador ya mismo (son monopólicos por allá también, me imagino). O simplemente quieren venderle el mismo servicio pero en su versión "Plus" que es lo mismo, cuesta 10 veces mas (cotiza en U$S) y viene con o sin IP publica fija.


Es mas que eso a mi entender, ni siquiera les importa, porque su misión primaria, suele ser recaudar , no ocuparse de los deseos emocionales de sus clientes eventuales.   
Dias pasados, una vecina del condominio donde vivo, queria que compraramos un desfiblilador para la torre, porque ella estaba haciendo un curso de RCP.  
Con estos criterios,  no podemos seguir .  Es como los juegos de red  "PayperWin"


----------

